# Habistat digital day night dimming thermostat Vs. Microclimate Prime 2



## Rattler2000 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm after either one of these. It needs to be able to also work as a timer for the light and work with a reptile radiator in the future.
I really like the display on the Habitats and although I could control a mister with the Prime 2, I would get a timer for the mister with a Mist King.
What are the opinions of you guys? Any experience with the Habistat? Thanks.


----------



## TTYY (Mar 4, 2013)

The prime is by far the better choice, the quality is reflected in the price difference.


----------



## EssexReptile Ross (Feb 13, 2013)

Definitely the Habistat Digital, for me it will always be Habistat : victory:


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

EssexReptile Ross said:


> Definitely the Habistat Digital, for me it will always be Habistat : victory:


I think the reason for your comment is the fact that we refused to allow you to sell microclimate because you infringed our intellectual property rights and were originally drop shipping products from your residential address.

So it will always be habistat for you as you are unable to sell microclimate products.


----------



## EssexReptile Ross (Feb 13, 2013)

Microclimate said:


> I think the reason for your comment is the fact that we refused to allow you to sell microclimate because you infringed our intellectual property rights and were originally drop shipping products from your residential address.
> 
> So it will always be habistat for you as you are unable to sell microclimate products.


Sorry, Do you know anything about me?

I stated my PERSONAL opinion, nothing to do with the company that I work for (and have been with for less than 3 weeks) 

I PERSONALLY keep quite a few animals, and have always found Habistat to be the better brand. Nothing against microclimate, i have used your stats before and i wasn't a fan, this thread asked for an opinion and that is what i gave.

For the record, Essex reptile do have a commercial address, and i am unaware of any prior history between yourselves and Essex reptile.

'So it will always be habistat for you as you are unable to sell microclimate products'

What an assumptive and downright stupid thing to say, I am pretty glad i stopped using you stats and will continue to avoid them in future : victory:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Ouch :gasp:

I think the Habistats are very good for money spent, And yes I am a distributor of the product so yes I am going to say that, but I wont sell any old junk (try and find a monsoon system on my website lol), If you want to have a look at one more closely we have video up on you tube, Habistat Digital Thermostat - YouTube

In balance, I haven't had the opportunity to try out a Prime yet, but knowing microclimate I doubt there will be any issues with them. I would like to get my hands on one to see what it does but am not sure if its a product we will be stocking moving forward (if they would let me - lol) but thats not based on quality reasons. 

I think you need to take it as a given that both products are quality but need to assess your budget and look at if you need the additional functionality that say a prime could give you over a habistat.


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

woah woah! calm down kids :whistling2:

i like both microclimate and habistat, microclimate does look very professional, they look abit like those spyder robotics type thermostats in america which look very cool, habistat look good although there are more gadgets to fiddle around with on the microclimate. :2thumb:


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

i do think however the habistats are much more reasonably priced and will be purchasing one soon :2thumb:


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

Essex reptile. If you are posting under a business name then your posts can only be taken as a view/response from the company. May I suggest that you add a disclaimer to your further posts indicating that the response is only a view of the individual and not of the company otherwise it can only be taken as a view of the company.

Yes there is a big history regarding Essex reptile and microclimate from when Essex reptile wanted to stock our products.

I agree the market place has room for both the habistat range and then the prime range as they aren't in direct competition with each other regarding price and features.

Neil all we ask for from a company is that they have a business address and that they keep stock of product I know from reading your posts before this is something that you agree on. Unfortunately at the time of the falling out between us and Essex reptile these requirements could not be met.


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

*getting the popcorn out* :war:


----------



## Rabb (Jan 13, 2010)

I like both makes but have gone with a Microclimate because off the extras below.

Data Logging
PC Programming Interface
Pulse, Dimming and ON/OFF modes
And just seems generally more flexible and simple to program.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We have 14 prime 2 in stock now all with free delivery as well
Plus we have prime 1 as well with free delivery.
Both on 24hr courier service with 1 hour time slot.

But as a retailer we supply both Microclimate and Habistat and have to say we find both companys a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## micheal1601 (Apr 29, 2014)

*prime2 v habistat*

What many people seem to miss is the prime 2 is in fact 2 proportional pulse or dimmer and rather a on /off stat or a fully functional timer also you can ramp the temps so it is more realistic to the reptile i use a 180minute ramp which takes 3hr from night temps to the full daytime temps i would advise setting up on computer as you get more control. the habistat is a cracking bit of equipment but you only get 12m warranty compared to 5yrs on the prime. and no where near the quality or usefulness of the prime 2 ok the prime is £50.00 more than the habistat but you would have to buy 2 dimmerstats and a on/off stat from habistat to get anywhere near the functionality of the prime that would then cost about £200 compared to £129.99 now which is better value.


----------

